# Your First Anime?



## SoulEaterEvans (Dec 21, 2016)

If you watch anime, what's the first one you watched?

My first anime was Dragon Ball Z n.n


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 21, 2016)

not counting pokemon and yu gi oh bc i didnt follow them , they were just on tv sometimes lmao

it was probably free! tbh. and then death note if i remember correctly,...


----------



## Cheren (Dec 21, 2016)

I was exposed to a lot of anime as a child, but the first anime I really cared a lot about was BeyBlade.


----------



## MayorNoodl (Dec 21, 2016)

My first one that I watched on television was I think Bobobobobobobo (Yeah... great right) but my first one that I watched the full thing of was Angel Beats.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 21, 2016)

I actually think my first one was Sakura Trick?? LMAO


----------



## meo (Dec 21, 2016)

Cowboy Bebop and Gits Sac


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Dec 21, 2016)

Attack on Titan ^_^


----------



## Claude (Dec 21, 2016)

Gundam Wing!


----------



## hamster (Dec 21, 2016)

dragon ball


----------



## Milleram (Dec 21, 2016)

Probably the Hello Kitty anime. Maybe Sailor Moon or Dragon Ball.


----------



## Celine (Dec 21, 2016)

Mirai Nikki... lol


----------



## tumut (Dec 21, 2016)

It was Naruto...I was really nervous because it was my first time and I was like OMG so nervous desu but he walked me through everything and now i'm in LOVE with the Nippon DX


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Dec 21, 2016)

I watched TONS of pokemon when I was younger, it was my absolute favourite TV show at the time (and I loved it even more because I played the games and collected the cards) However I don't know if that really counts because for that (along with sailor moon (another childhood favourite show of mine <3) I didn't know that they were an anime. The first one that I watched that I knew was an anime was probably Death Note, I had been recomended it by a friend and I totally loved it when I watched it for the first time.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 21, 2016)

I have no idea. It was probably Voltron or Speed Racer - the dubs of them that used to be on TV back in the day.


----------



## Capeet (Dec 21, 2016)

Not counting the ones like Pokemon, Digimon and Yu-Gi-Oh! that I saw on TV as a kid, it must've been Death Note.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 21, 2016)

It was either Lilpri or Card Captors.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 21, 2016)

death note was my first. goood times


----------



## ajpinky (Dec 21, 2016)

I think Chobits back when I was like 8 lmao (`･ω･?) I never finished it though
Magic Conch: "Maybe Someday"


----------



## namiieco (Dec 21, 2016)

I use to watch Tokyo Mew Mew (or Mew Mew Power) religiously everyday before school when I was younger. Second one I believe was Shugo Chara


----------



## Warszawa (Dec 21, 2016)

It was One Piece! And I proceed to watch all of it. Good times.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 21, 2016)

attack on titan 

fight me


----------



## Antonio (Dec 21, 2016)

I believe my first anime was Powerpuff Girl Z, not coutnting pokemon/bakugan,


----------



## okaimii (Dec 21, 2016)

Bleach lol. I still haven't finished it.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 21, 2016)

Dragon Ball Z was a kid 

Although my first real anime was Tokyo Ghoul, it was some really good stuff.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 21, 2016)

The first anime I ever started was Naruto. I never finished it though


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Dec 21, 2016)

Well, I watched this cooking anime but half way through the first episode I hated it, so I moved on to Your Lie In April and finished it ^-^, It was so good


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Dec 21, 2016)

Roh said:


> attack on titan
> 
> fight me



I totally will

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> Dragon Ball Z was a kid
> 
> Although my first real anime was Tokyo Ghoul, it was some really good stuff.



Same xD 

My first "real" anime, or anime that I was aware it was anime, was Hajime no Ippo n.n


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 21, 2016)

Naruto + Pokemon, it was just stuff they used to show on TV.

Also used to watch Lucky Star when you were able to watch anime in 3 parts on YouTube, lmao


----------



## Torterraxe (Dec 21, 2016)

The first one i've seen was Pokemon, but the first i cared about is One Punch Man. Also, right now I'm really into Yuri on Ice.


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 21, 2016)

Sailor Moon or Pokemon. Not sure which I saw first.


----------



## boujee (Dec 21, 2016)

SHIN-CHAN


----------



## Invisible again (Dec 21, 2016)

Sailor Moon unfortunately... I was only just starting high school, and that was the only anime I'd heard of at the time. lol


----------



## Tao (Dec 21, 2016)

Either Dragonball Z, Pokemon or Digimon. I think it would have been Dragonball since that aired first, but it was at least one of those.


----------



## Flare (Dec 21, 2016)

Umm...
It may have been One Piece! :0


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Dec 21, 2016)

Daddie said:


> SHIN-CHAN



Shin-chan was life


----------



## Frozenmorningstar (Dec 21, 2016)

Sailor Moon.


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 21, 2016)

Pocket Monsters


----------



## lemoncrossing (Dec 21, 2016)

Fresh Precure.

Loved it at the time, but now... yeah, it's probably the worst anime I've ever watched.


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Dec 21, 2016)

The first one I actually cared about was Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 21, 2016)

Mine was Chi's Sweet Home. I remember I watched all 100+ episodes the first night I found it. But the first anime that I really got into long-term was Shugo Chara.


----------



## Butterstroke (Dec 22, 2016)

Hmm... That's a really good question. It either has to be Bleach or Fairy Tale. Then again, I did start watching them about the same time so I think it is a tie. I can't really remember anyways as it has been a couple of years since I started.


----------



## Wrath Reign (Dec 22, 2016)

My first anime (minus pokemon/digimon because I watched those a lot as a kid) was Cardcaptors/Cardcaptor Sakura. I remember sitting up late at my Aunt's House watching it on my little laptop (they literally bought me one of those laptops that are tiny for portability) and eventually getting spooked because there was a big glass door to the dark outside behind me and going to bed. xD I bought a set of the Clow Cards as soon as I saw the first episode and eventually got a set of the Star cards too.


----------



## Balverine (Dec 22, 2016)

Dragon Ball
and then I went on a downward spiral from there

started at the bottom and somehow managed to get lower


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2016)

Pokemon if that counts. If not, Wall Flower or Sailor Moon. Watched with my sis back in long time back i dont remember


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 22, 2016)

Either Sailor Moon or Pokemon.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 22, 2016)

Sword Art Online, but if you count Pokemon as an anime, Pokemon was.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Dec 23, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> Sword Art Online, but if you count Pokemon as an anime, Pokemon was.



Pok?mon's definitely an anime n.n


----------



## CookieCrossing (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm not a huge anime buff but I've watched Sailor Moon before.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 23, 2016)

not counting pok?mon or yugioh because it seems like most kids start with those, it was either cardcaptor sakura or inuyasha!


----------



## N a t (Dec 23, 2016)

Either Sailor Moon or DBZ I think. Probably Sailor Moon, since my sister owned some of the movies on VHS and I used to watch them ALL the time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, Pokemon could also be a possibility. But Sailor Moon is most likely it. I think it just comes down to these 3.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 23, 2016)

Naruto, if we don't count pokemon. n-n


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Dec 23, 2016)

Oldcatlady said:


> Naruto, if we don't count pokemon. n-n



I said Pok?mon *definitely* counts xD It's anime.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

Pok?mon. Naruto came after that.


----------



## Draoii (Dec 23, 2016)

Tokyo Mew Mew and Pretty Cure xD They used to air one after the other ^^


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 23, 2016)

Sailor Moon way back in the day.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Dec 23, 2016)

My first anime was probably Inuyasha. I still have the whole box DVD series lmao


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 23, 2016)

besides pokemon it was Black Rock Shooter


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 23, 2016)

dangan ronpa


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 24, 2016)

Saw one episode of Death Note a while back. Then I got into Bleach, but it was way too long so I kept dropping it 50 eps in. Then I had to restart 'cause I couldn't remember what happened in those 50 eps months later. Rinse and repeat about 12 times... Long story short, I never finished Bleach and never will.


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 24, 2016)

dragon ball, slam dunk, sailor moon, neon genesis i'm not really sure what i watched first but those are the first animes i remember watching on tv


----------



## Limon (Dec 24, 2016)

Pokemon.


----------



## Reyrey (Dec 25, 2016)

Corey in the house


----------



## Orieii (Dec 25, 2016)

Pokemon, Hamtaro, Sailor Moon, Dragon Ball Z, Inuyasha
..I'm not sure tbh xD


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 25, 2016)

I don't know. There were a lot of popular animes in the 80's that I didn't even know were animes. Probably was one of them.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 25, 2016)

Technically it was Pokemon, but when I first started anime in general it was Naruto. Even though now I think Naruto is too much filler and a continuously milked cash cow, I am thankful for the series for getting me into anime in general. I've watched a variety of anime since then and found lots I love.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Dec 25, 2016)

Reyrey said:


> Corey in the house



Lol, I knew there was gonna be that *one* person xD


----------



## Evil_Meloetta (Dec 25, 2016)

My first anime was BNPico.









Just kidding, it was Doomed Megalopolis.   I rented it from blockbuster when I was like 13.


----------



## KaramatsuGirl (Dec 25, 2016)

Oh wow, I can't even remember!

I think it's a three-way tie between Sailor Moon, Inuyasha, and Pokemon.


----------



## Esphas (Dec 25, 2016)

pokemon or yugioh, but the first time watching something i knew was anime was when i was 9 and watched naruto. i was already reading dragon ball and other various manga and my mother knew what japanese animation was so she kinda introduced me lol


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 25, 2016)

I guess it was Pokemon since it counts, and smaller anime/anime style shows like Bakugan, Dinosaur King, etc. when I was smaller.


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2016)

Dragon Ball Z


----------



## SilkSpectre (Dec 25, 2016)

Sailor Moon


----------



## KingKyle (Dec 26, 2016)

I hate anime.


----------



## ibelleS (Dec 27, 2016)

Rozen Maiden


----------



## xara (Dec 27, 2016)

my first anime was Fairy Tail. i loved it, but found it to be sort of repetitive after a while


----------



## mogyay (Dec 27, 2016)

fruits basket lol


----------



## davidlblack (Dec 27, 2016)

death note

edit:
my bad, it was cory in the house. used to watch it with my brother and sister. good times.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Dec 27, 2016)

harlequin said:


> my first anime was Fairy Tail. i loved it, but found it to be sort of repetitive after a while



Yeah, Fairy Tail is pretty repetitive. It was good up until that tournament arc xD


----------



## HappynessInYou (Dec 28, 2016)

My first anime I saw, was Sailor Moon.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 28, 2016)

either hamtaro or hello kitty


----------



## Irelia (Dec 28, 2016)

Fruits basket. 

The anime was literally a teenage girl living with 3 grown men, yet the anime was still so innocent and pure <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



SoulEaterEvans said:


> Yeah, Fairy Tail is pretty repetitive. It was good up until that tournament arc xD



I agree. That's when I stopped watching. I think I stopped when they finally got all the dragons to leave (which was a little after the tournament)
I might pick up where I left off though to see more of Natsu's and Zeref's past.


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2016)

My first anime was Death Note,  pretty basic I know but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Dec 28, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> Fruits basket.
> 
> The anime was literally a teenage girl living with 3 grown men, yet the anime was still so innocent and pure <3
> 
> ...



Never seen Fruits Basket before  I heard it's really good, though, so I'm gonna check it out. 

Same XD That's exactly where I stopped, and have not resumed it ever since.


----------



## Irelia (Dec 28, 2016)

SoulEaterEvans said:


> Never seen Fruits Basket before  I heard it's really good, though, so I'm gonna check it out.
> 
> Same XD That's exactly where I stopped, and have not resumed it ever since.



the art style is really old though, so that's sort of the only drawback..

ill start watching fairytail when they give Natsu some actual character development lol.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 28, 2016)

keeping up with the kardashians


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2016)

uh lucky star but i stopped watching anime since my parents immediately thought it was inappropriate


----------



## kylie32123 (Dec 28, 2016)

HOW ABOUT NO


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 28, 2016)

LUCKY STAR LMAO


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 28, 2016)

Pokemon, first time I saw it was either the original or that one with Tracey (Male), which I think was the R/S/E generation.


----------



## aericell (Dec 29, 2016)

Other than Pokemon mine was Naruto


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Dec 29, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> the art style is really old though, so that's sort of the only drawback..
> 
> ill start watching fairytail when they give Natsu some actual character development lol.



I totally agree xD And I wish the female characters weren't so... fanservice-y. Lol


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 29, 2016)

Sailor Moon


----------



## Lady Avalyna (Dec 29, 2016)

The first one my twin sis and I were obsessed with and first watched was Tenchi Muyo! and DragonBall Z. I remember we would come home from middle school, quickly turn the TV on and watch DBZ. Tenchi I believe was on the old Toonami at night. Ahhh the memories...


----------



## Amichann (Dec 29, 2016)

It's fun seeing what animes people started with and kinda knowing roughly the year they got into anime lol.

My first anime was Haruhi Suzumiya and Lucky Star. I watched them both ongoing, so you can imagine how long I've been in the hole lol.


----------



## Irelia (Dec 29, 2016)

SoulEaterEvans said:


> I totally agree xD And I wish the female characters weren't so... fanservice-y. Lol



ESPECIALLY LUCY!!
This is why I dislike her character so much, it's like every time she talks they make her breasts bigger 
she just whines all the time, and does nothing


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Dec 29, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> ESPECIALLY LUCY!!
> This is why I dislike her character so much, it's like every time she talks they make her breasts bigger
> she just whines all the time, and does nothing



YES! So true, so true. Lucy is even more useless than part 1 Sakura xD


----------



## Cynicat (Dec 29, 2016)

Narutooooo. I really can't stand it these days but oh well, I have good memories of it.


----------



## Haskell (Dec 29, 2016)

Fairytail! No matter how much it is hated, I love it! 

Aye!


----------



## Lyraa (Dec 29, 2016)

Death Note c: I remember being insanely obsessed with it, I have a few volumes of the manga too.


----------



## Irelia (Dec 29, 2016)

Cynicat said:


> Narutooooo. I really can't stand it these days but oh well, I have good memories of it.



Yep. Halfway thru shippuden I gave up. 
After that I just looked at the spoilers and everything. Really disappointed didn't end up with Sakura but oh well.


----------



## Cynicat (Dec 29, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> Yep. Halfway thru shippuden I gave up.
> After that I just looked at the spoilers and everything. Really disappointed didn't end up with Sakura but oh well.


Dude same. I appreciate naruto because it brought me into the whole anime thing and I liked it at the time, but the storyline isn't that great. I have a friend who like, watched everything's even though he didn't like it anymore. He said he had come "this far" so he didn't want to stop now :,)


----------



## Tobia (Dec 29, 2016)

Dragon ball or sailor moon, i'm not sure which came first.


----------

